# Benny's Picks!



## benny (Jul 1, 2009)

http://www.bennypicks.lefora.com/forum

Have you ever wondered how you could earn money by simply make a bet ? This is your chance , all you have to do is go on this forum 
http://www.bennypicks.lefora.com/forum/ ,and buy a pick from Benny that is likely more than 85% chance to succes , you can find picks from tennis ,soccer ,basketball ,hochei and even basebal .
Benny is doing your job , no longer have to bother for analyze , Benny is here to do this for you .

And the best thing about Benny is that his picks odds are 2,00 or higher !
Price for one pick can be find here : http://www.bennypicks.lefora.com/200...d-picks/page1/ , you can send the money through
moneybookers , by simply accesing www.moneybookers.com and send the money at bennypicks@gmail.com or paypal by accesing www.paypal.com and send the money at bennypicks@gmail.com after you payd a pick, benny will return immediately the mesagge whit your pick .
For any questions you can send me a Private Message or you can mail me , and i will answer you in maxim 5 minutes .


----------



## benny (Jul 1, 2009)

Pick for today is available, you have time until 16:30 because after ,the game will start, who wants to buy this prediction can send me a message and if he pays ,i will give his pick .


----------

